# Investigacion Interface



## kikio (Ene 31, 2010)

Buenas, estoy investigando la comunicacion entre un interface Blaupunkt USB/Bluetooth y un Radio CD mp3 OEM (Blaupunkt 937 CD mp3) y el problema es el siguiente...

Segun he observado el interface lo que hace es emular la señal del CDC (cargador de CD's) para comunicarse con la radio y dar la opcion a una entrada USB y el Bluetooth para el manos libres... bien...todo esto funciona perfectamente, el unico problema es que la interface esta hecha para radios no OEM es decir... radios no de fabrica y al reproducir las canciones del USB, la radio no interpreta el codigo de texto del interface para poder imprimir por el LCD el titulo de la cancion...

Lo extraño es que siendo de la misma marca no se entiendan los aparatos...

Mi investigacion esta orientada a conseguir que esos datos sea capaz de leerlos la radio... y crear otro interface que haga de traductor...

*¿ Alguien me puede orientar en como empezar o por donde mirar ?*

Dejo datos que he obtenido:

*Esquemas del CDC original *

http://www.rosho.de/bilder/cd.pdf

http://www.shema.ru/0_s/car_audio/blaupunkt/CDC_A08_SB/CDC_A08_SB.pdf
*
Protocolo cdc*

http://www.mictronics.de/projects/cdc-protocols/

*Pines cable CDC*



Bueno... espero me puedan ayudar 

Saludos

Bueno... veo que no teneis mucha idea sobre lo que pregunto...

A ver si con esta nueva pregunta me podeis orientar un poco mas... Si yo conectase los 2 cables de datos del Interface, que se supone son los de entrada y salida al micro que controla la lectura del CD, penseais que me leera los nombres?? o son partes diferentes??

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 11, 2010)

kikio: Esta algo dificil. Tengo dos dudas:
- en el esquema de pines del cable CDC, porque no se ve claro, a ver si me lo aclaras. Dice: 

Conector 1 ISO lado radio

pin 13 asci bus...
pin 14 asci bus

Será "asci bus" o "ASCII bus" ?.

Tu sabes que es asci bus ?.

- En las especificaciones del CDC que indicas no aparece que tenga la propiedad de enviar mensajes, solo controles remotos basicos. Estas seguro que puede enviar los titulos de las canciones ?.

Mira en el catalogo del CDC a ver si dice, expresamente, que lo puede hacer. De lo contrario
no es posible... Salu2.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> - En las especificaciones del CDC que indicas no aparece que tenga la propiedad de enviar mensajes, solo controles remotos basicos. Estas seguro que puede enviar los titulos de las canciones ?.



No dice expresamente el titulo de las canciones, pero el comando 0x10B *aparentemente le* *permitiría *a la radio recibir información de texto. Ahora...que hace esa radio con el texto...hummmm.


----------



## kikio (Feb 11, 2010)

Si, ya lo he empezado a investigar con un sniffer del puerto com, para saber lo que se dicen uno y otro.... a ver si por esa parte consigo hacer el interface para traducir de un lenguaje a otro...
*@tecnogirl*, "asci bus" o "ASCII bus" es lo mismo... solo que en algunos sitios se comen cosas.... pero bueno... De este tipo de radio segun he leido son datos de 8 bit tipicos...

Gracias por las respuestas. Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Puedes postear como es la interfase? en mi auto lo resolvi con un dispositivo (chino) modulador de FM, con memoria SD, bluetooth y puerto USB. Tengo un cargador de cd x 6 Audio 5. 

En mi radio solamente pone que numero de CD esta en ejecucion y que track. Veo que el protocolo maneja algunas cosas mas..

Tienes el frame?


----------



## kikio (Feb 11, 2010)

No, lo siento... ademas en el tuyo creo que no se puede... porque lo tuyo lo que hace es emitir en una frecuencia y tu la sintonizas con la radio... Podrias intentar que emitiese tambien el nombre de la cancion... pero seria bastante complicado...

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo lo solucione con el modulador, te preguntaba sobre la interfase que le pusiste vos, si me sirve para mi equipo en lugar del modulador, aunque mi idea es irme a un equipo 2din con gps, dvd, bt, etc..


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 12, 2010)

kikio dijo:


> Si, ya lo he empezado a investigar con un sniffer del puerto com, para saber lo que se dicen uno y otro.... a ver si por esa parte consigo hacer el interface para traducir de un lenguaje a otro...
> *@tecnogirl*, "asci bus" o "ASCII bus" es lo mismo... solo que en algunos sitios se comen cosas.... pero bueno... De este tipo de radio segun he leido son datos de 8 bit tipicos...


 
- El sniffer te ha reportado algun resultado interesante ?
-Si es "Ascii bus", significa que se transmiten textos y deberia ser facil reconocerlos.
- En el link que posteaste para el protocolo, hay informacion referente al formato de comunicaciones, que te puede orientar para dar con el formato que el CDC esta empleando.

Seguimos pendientes de los resultados. Salu2.


----------



## kikio (Feb 13, 2010)

*@elbrujo*

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/car-audio.aspx/7607545500-adaptor



> Compatible with Blaupunkt aftermarket radios & navigation systems (produced after 2002) that feature CD changer interface, telephone mute & telephone line-in (see list below)



*@tecnogirl*



> - El sniffer te ha reportado algun resultado interesante ?
> -Si es "Ascii bus", significa que se transmiten textos y deberia ser facil reconocerlos.
> - En el link que posteaste para el protocolo, hay informacion referente al formato de comunicaciones, que te puede orientar para dar con el formato que el CDC esta empleando.
> 
> Seguimos pendientes de los resultados. Salu2.



El sniffer tengo uno pero al final no creo que lo conecte, no tengo tiempo ahora mismo para hacer esto...

Lo de AscII bus, no significa que transmita textos como tu piensas, sino que da la codificacion de un texto... por lo que no es tan sencillo como parece.

Si, en el link que postee hay informacion, pero no esta completa...

En fin, si encuentro algo mas, no dudeis que lo posteare.

Saludos y Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## juanjiyol (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola, muy buenas a todos. Yo tengo una duda.

Tengo una radio del coche de concesionario, yo la quiero quitar ya que tengo una radio en mi casa y la quiero poner en el coche instalada.

Mi pregunta es, la radio no admite interface, pero yo quiero saber si habria forma de crear una interface para controlar por mandos de volante y ver la informacion en pantalla del coche.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2012)

Si pero no.
Osea, poderse se puede hacer cualquier cosa siempre, que sea sencillo, económico y lo consigas en un tiempo razonable es la segunda parte que no está clara.


----------



## juanjiyol (Sep 30, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Si pero no.
> Osea, poderse se puede hacer cualquier cosa siempre, que sea sencillo, económico y lo consigas en un tiempo razonable es la segunda parte que no está clara.



Osea que no es el mismo circuito controlar que hacer la info aparezca en la pantalla no??

Pues donde puedo crear un post referente a este tema que yo he dixo, la cuestion seria crear una interface para una radio que no admite por que no llegan los pines al conector, pero creo que se puede hacer. 

Interface para mandos del volante y sacar la informacion para que se vea en la pantalla del coche. Que habria que mirar primero??

O mejor donde creo un post para no llenar el post del compañero que lo creo, esq quiero ponerlo en el sitio correcto pero no se donde.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2012)

Resumiendo compra una radio adecuada, te costará cien veces menos y diez mil veces menos tiempo hacerlo.


----------



## juanjiyol (Oct 2, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Resumiendo compra una radio adecuada, te costará cien veces menos y diez mil veces menos tiempo hacerlo.



jejeje, era por aprender Scooter. Queria decirte algo mas, ya que estamos, si me compro una radio que traiga interface para mandos del volante solo, se le puede poder para que saque la información para la pantalla del coche??, estado mirando y no veo radios con interface para pantalla. Solo trae para mandos al volante.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2012)

Haberlas haylas, pero no tengo idea de donde.
El problema es que el fabricante no documenta las funciones "extra". Ejemplo, hace tiempo se comentó en el foro de dos modelos, uno con usb y otro sin, puede que baste con soldar el conector y puede que no, eso no lo sabes.


----------



## juanjiyol (Oct 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Haberlas haylas, pero no tengo idea de donde.
> El problema es que el fabricante no documenta las funciones "extra". Ejemplo, hace tiempo se comentó en el foro de dos modelos, uno con usb y otro sin, puede que baste con soldar el conector y puede que no, eso no lo sabes.



Cuando me consiga una radio con interface te digo y vemos si se puede. Gracias por las respues.


----------

